# من يعرف كيفية تصنيع polyester resin



## السنور (13 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 


شباب انا بدي طريقة تصنيع 

polyester resin
الي هو ISO polyester resin

وايش المتيريال الي تخلط وتعطيني هذه الماده 


؟؟؟؟ :18: 

وتحياتي لكم اجمعين


----------



## normalization (14 يونيو 2007)

السنور قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> شباب انا بدي طريقة تصنيع
> ...


 
اخي لدي هذة الابحاث 

Synthesis of unsaturated polyester resins based on rosin acrylic acid adduct for coating applications
_Reactive and Functional Polymers_, _Volume 67, Issue 6_, _June 2007_, _Pages 549-563_
Ayman M. Atta, Ashraf M. Elsaeed, Reem K. Farag and Shymaa M. El-Saeed


Synthesis and characterization of polyester resins based on Nahar seed oil
_Progress in Organic Coatings_, _Volume 49, Issue 2_, _March 2004_, _Pages 146-152_
N. Dutta, N. Karak and S. K. Dolui


Kinetics of polyesterification: modelling and simulation of unsaturated polyester synthesis involving 2-methyl-1,3-propanediol
_Polymer_, _Volume 44, Issue 19_, _September 2003_, _Pages 6103-6109_
K. Nalampang and A. F. Johnson



Synthesis of unsaturated polyesters for improved interfacial strength in carbon fibre composites
_Composites Part A: Applied Science and Manufacturing_, _Volume 33, Issue 9_, _September 2002_, _Pages 1239-1252_
E. K. Gamstedt, M. Skrifvars, T. K. Jacobsen and R. Pyrz



Radiation-thickening of iso-polyester resin
_Radiation Physics and Chemistry_, _Volume 76, Issue 6_, _June 2007_, _Pages 1058-1068_
M. Czayka, M. Fisch, Roberto M. Uribe and C. Vargas–Aburto​ 
ويمكن ان تطلبها من مشاركة اطلب اي بحث


----------



## السنور (14 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخوي على الرد اولاً

اخوي انا عندي مصنع للفايبر جلاس يعني منتجات الفايبر من الاغطية والقوارب المشكله انه سعر ال iso resin قاعد يرتفع 
فانا فكر اني بدل ما اشتري درام ال iso resin انا اشتري المود الاوليه لصناعة الروزين نفسه وبعدين اقدر اوفر من السعر لان هناك من قال لي انه صناعة الروزين تتطلب مواد اخلطها مع بعض فينتج لي الروزين يا ريت تستطيع ان تساعدني يا اخي 

وشكراً مقدماً وتحياتي اليك والي الجميع


----------



## السنور (18 يونيو 2007)

up....................up


----------



## hishammahgoub (20 يونيو 2007)

i worked in that feild for 8 years you can leave your e-mail i can help you


----------



## Engr.Naseer (5 يوليو 2007)

: my dear
 am work now in epoxy resin plant 
pleas tell me what you need exactlly to help you
because the manufacturing resin not like what you think it's very complex & diffiuclt . 

​


----------



## انودي (9 يوليو 2007)

My dear 
هذه بعض المواد الى تستخدم بصناعة البولي استر 
Maleic Anhydride 
styrene
Di-Ethylene Gllycol


----------



## moro1234 (10 يوليو 2007)

Dear Engr Nasser:
I want to buy Epoxy resin for construction chemicals please send me any details about your company


----------



## canadian (25 يوليو 2011)

حضرة المهندس ناصر رجاء اريد ان اعرف كيف يستعملوا ال polyester 
في الاعمال الفنية مثل تشكيل الزهور مثلا - اذا كان الموضوع مثل ما تقول معقد - لاني رايت فنانة على النت تعمل منه اشكال فنية وزهور ولم تذكر كيف تعملها فرجاء اذا كنت تعرف كيف تعمل هذه المادة ليسهل تشكيلها اخبرني رجاء وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## hany1982 (10 أكتوبر 2014)

raf M. Elsaeed, Reem K. Farag and Shymaa M. El-Saeed


Synthesis and characterization of polyester resins based on Nahar seed oil
_Progress in Organic Coatings_, _Volume 49, Issue 2_, _March 2004_, _Pages 146-152_
N. Dutta, N. Karak and S. K. Dolui


Kinetics of polyesterification: modelling and simulation of unsaturated polyester synthesis involving 2-methyl-1,3-propanediol
_Polymer_, _Volume 44, Issue 19_, _September 2003_, _Pages 6103-6109_
K. Nalampang and A. F. Johnson



Synthesis of unsaturated polyesters for improved interfacial strength in carbon fibre composites
_Composites Part A: Applied Science and Manufacturing_, _Volume 33, Issue 9_, _September 2002_, _Pages 1239-1252_
E. K.


----------



## hany1982 (10 أكتوبر 2014)

اخى الغزيز اود ان تعرفنى مكونات عمل وصناعه زيت البوليستر المستخدم فى عمل التحف وكيفيه صناعته. انا اعمل بمجال التحف واسعار البوليستر عاليه رجاءالمساعده مما يسطيع المساعده اعنكم الله واعطاكم العافيه وشكرا لكم جميعا وللمنتدى


----------

